# Fisherman in a Kayak or Kayaker fishing



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

It's cold and raining & I can't fish, so I thought I'd ask a question I've wondered about since finding this forum.

That is: Are more people here fisherman that took to the Kayak as a way of extending their fishing interests or are more of you kayakers that got interested doing something more with their yak.

I'm the former, well I would be if I managed to get out and use the damn thing a little more :roll:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Definitely a fisher in a kayak. Never contemplated paddling for pleasure but enjoying it very much


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

hhmmmm, thats a hardie, was a fisherman in motor boats many years ago , and loved it , then took up racing kayaks, and loved it, and now have combined both and REALLY love it


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Have always fished, but initially only bought the yaks to roof top while touring, then discovered that both interests were a perfect mix 

Like tryhard I regret not discovering this aspect of fishing earlier


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

I am a fisherman in a kayak for sure. 

I'm still working on the fishing part, taking too much gear with me and know what to use when.

It's easier on the boat but more rewarding on the kayak

The worst thing is that I have a bass boat in the inlaws garage that does not get used much. 

Any one want to buy a boat?

Cheers


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

A bit of both, I suppose. I bought my first kayak (Minnow) for exercise & the pleasure of being on the water. I've also dabbled in fishing all my life & it seemed a good idea to combine the two.

The result? Like most people my reaction was one of "Why wasn't I doing this years ago?"


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Goodaye Eric, top idea for a thread. Personally I have always been a fisho. While I was, I was also a paddler. I used to paddle fish from Canoes, SIKs and my distance surf ski for many years but never became as addicted to paddle fishing as I am now until a couple of years ago when I got my P15.

Up until that stage I would go through stages of paddle fishing but the unsuitability of the boats would leave me frustrated and I would be back in the stinkboat. Getting a decent yak to fish from changed all of that and now the boat sits there on the back lawn like a big lawn ornament.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

would have to be in first category.the first boat i remember fishing out of as a toddler in PNG was a canoe in Port Moresby harbour.
Along with the boat,rods,reels etc ive always looked at canoes/kayaks as just another way of fishing.these days living on bribie its 5min and im on the water and fishing the flats/creeks close to home without having to worry about carparking at the ramp or waiting to launch and retrieve


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Fisherman, got MS became a wheelchair user. Had to sell stinkboat, limited to bank fishing with suitable access, which when you think about it is VERY limited, and crowded. Watched a yak fisherman, thought "I can do that"!
My Yak arrived friday.

Ian


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Fisherman first for sure 

I got into yak fishing out of frustration with the amount of fishing opportunities which were here on the Gold Coast, but inaccessable without some kind of boat.

The kayak opened up alot of opportnities, and now I'm hooked. 8)


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Tricky question, and Im not sure I know the answer. I have been a land based fisher person, for about 50 years, and used a boat from time to time. The last ten years, have had the use of a tinny as often as I want, but have not taken it out more than about 3 times a year. I was introduced to kayaks, in my army days. I went to some sort of an open day/country market thingy near one of the dams around Brisbane, and there were some kayakers giving people free rides. I was so impressed with the little bit of power you have to give a kayak to make it go, I ordered one when I went to the next ekka. For the most part in those days, I just enjoyed getting out on the river, and getting up close to things, that normally fly/run away (kingfishers, weird crabs and stuff like that. There was also the wonder of whats around the next corner? and the next, and so on.

Probably after the first of even second paddle, I was pondering the possibility of hanging a rod off the yak, and it was not until I had the old roscoe and was game to bore a hole in it to hold a fishing rod, that it all came together. I think it was about my second trip on the Pine River, that I hooked my PB Bream on a pink HB, and at the same moment I was hooked on kayak fishing.

My choice of new fishing yak was a bit hasty, This forum was up and running when I bought, but I had not met the forum, and accordingly, bought the first fishing yak I saw on the net. I reckon the Tempo fisherman is great value, and a stable platform, and very well made, but my next yak will be lets say, narrowed down to about 5 

The answer to the question is a very strong, *I don't know 

*

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Fisherman definalty, boat and shored based and was talking to one of my students who goes kayak fishing ( don't know if Geoff's a member on here but gday mate if you are) checked it out, borrowed my mates outrigger when i can and hopefully the funds for the prowler will be in next week.

Cheer's Dave


----------



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

I've been a land based fisherman for some years and only got the kayak as a recreation toy for the family. Once we got the kayak then I thought about using it as a platform for fishing. Back then I didn't know of anyone else kayak fishing and thought I was a poineer in this sport. It wasn't until I found some websites on the topic that other people were into this. All the info on the internet was from overseas so I didn't think anyone in Australia was into this sport until I found Phil's website 'Hooked on Kayaks' and later this forum. So I'm not the poineer that I thought I was but I was glad to discover other people had the same interest and enjoyed the sharing of info that occurs on this forum. You know the sport is growing when the retail stores selling kayaks begin to sell equipment suitable for kayak fishing.

Brian
Cobra PF


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Been a fisherman (stinkboat) all my life, & been into paddlesports & watersports all my adult life.

'twas a natural progression to combine the best of both


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Fisherman first, then kayaker. Took kayaking up as a means of getting fit (get bored at the gym) and also because living in a unit restricts you having a stinkboat.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Hard to say :shock: although I did fish before I yakked -the first yak wasn't bought for fishing it was bought for exercise as I had a tinnie at the time to fish from. Didn't take long to work out that the exercise, fishing and less maintanence was the way to go. Never looked back thats for sure :wink: It's just so much fun and so easy :lol:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Fisherman first, but I've been into canoe and kayaks off and on for many years. I find half the fun is fitting out the kayak. Couldn't give up the tinnie yet!


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

FIK.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWatAMkEAADhXgAASQOcFKBgAP+/foDABE2mhqnlNDTJpp6QAAZBqaYlP1M0UaZMTQMjQSmkCm1NT8ptCJ6j1DQCEGhGG3nLbKWexGXHMSuWJ64rujm++txzhKgmzMPljQWdZSQUIitK5omlKA1SD14tMYe7Z1ZyoLg6PidQ2+LR9ZMW+vA+lpBJLCTO34Iv9uc043XLwN0oYD18jJ9orOY40w5SLE3YHrqnIOa0LvRyjOQoEC0Go4VSY3VzmEI6rFo5diMjz+3htpi8e6WB2m5YoRSImFDWZEIJs5Odq4da0qLgnDOVLXllSgeE4hMuZ2UElVVB0l+Jk3E7+NIiYE+UIwv0qrjrFr5Wp6HUac5QZeXNisTjOvO8Og4joJy9KN/i7kinChIVaAZII


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm with Red.....got the yak to get better access to fishy grounds but then grew to appreciate the paddle. The angler and paddler parts of my brain had a great all in fight, and finally settled on dragging the lures behind me.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Im a yak fisherman for sure i got my yak for fishing out of and I've loved every minute of it.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

fished since I was a little tacker off wharves, tinny's, beaches, riverbanks etc. Stopped fishing for fun when I was about 15

raced kayaks (TK1's) in my mid teens but didn't fish from them (apart from dragging a handline around occasionally with no luck)

fished a little bit in my mid 20's although I had crap gear and really not much of an idea what I was doing.

I've had access to dads runabout for the last 10-12 years and lived 2 minutes from the nearest boat ramp however I couldn't be stuffed getting it out, fueling it up, dealing with boatramp issues, then packing it up, cleaning it off etc. My wife's not into fishing or boating so it wasn't something that she really was into either.

However when I got my yak (12 months ago) it was an eye opener for me. I got my yak for paddle/fitness however when I had my first paddle and cruised slowly over a few fish the alarm bells went off. Next thing I know, I'm cutting holes in the yak, adding rodholders etc and CATCHING FISH!

My success rate has gone from not catching ANY fish in the last 10-15 years in my local waterway, to catching HEAPS of fish. Previously when I went out in a stinkboat I'd complain -there's no bloody fish in Port Hacking!, however now I manage to catch something most trips

Long winded answer, but I'm a fisherman, turned paddler, turned fisherman again.

Put it this way, if I had the choice of packing a rod OR a kayak, I'd pack the rod.


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Been a surfer & fisherman most of my life. About twelve months ago decided to buy a kayak for some fitness as I wasn't getting to the surf as much as I would like & when I did it was horrendously crowded & agro. :evil: Never even contemplated fishing from the yak. Shoulder surgery put the purchase of the fitness yak on hold. During recuperation I stumbled across this site & :idea: instead of a fitness yak I need a fishing yak. The yak I was going to originly buy wouldn't have been much good for fishing, so I owe everyone on this site a debt of gratitude for inspiring me to get involved with this great sport. So surfer- fisherman, nearly kayaker, fisherman-kayaker. Mal


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Started out as a fisherman in a kayak but now also enjoy the touring aspect of kayaking which I can enjoy with the non-fishing "herindoors"


----------

